

Lodsys bets $1000/dev that they're right vs. Apple - zdw
http://www.lodsys.com/1/post/2011/05/-responsibility-and-accountability-lodsys-usd1000-offer.html

======
daimyoyo
These trolls have made 2 MASSIVE mistakes: First they threatened the
developers before their single largest gathering on the planet, and second
they actually filed before the conference. I'd be willing to wager any amount
of money that Steve and the Apple legal team will be addressing this at WWDC.

